
More parents, students saying 'no' to homework - brianclements
http://www.philly.com/philly/education/20151026_More_parents__students_saying__no__to_homework.html#c5m34J1fBGIPuuwg.99
======
dozzie
So, schools need to boost up their teaching quality, because future of the
children, but at the same time they need to limit the amount of teaching (by
killing homework assignments), because future of the children.

Schools now have to magically make the children well-educated, even those that
don't put effort into learning. Well, this sounds reasonable.

